# HD 7970 OCing and BIOS



## deviess (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I've recently ordered 2 XFX Double Dissipation 7970 GHz editions which should be here at the end of the week or beginning of next week. Now, I already have an XFX Black Edition Reference 7970 (NOT GHz). It easily hits the max on the sliders in CCC so I doubt it'd hold back the GHz cards.

However, in my travels around the internets looking at 7970s, I discovered that you can flash the BIOS of a normal one to that of a GHz edition card. Now, I'm a little risky with some things, but I'm also a little paranoid with some things. And I don't want to go ahead and flash my card to be left with a dead card.


Has anyone around these parts tried this before on this model card and can say that it works? And is it going to be worth it? I read that it's better to have them all as GHz in crossfire (which I'll obviously be using) as any overclocking isn't too easy in crossfire. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## deviess (Apr 7, 2010)

Update:

I had a look at my card, I have a BIOS switch, so I backed up my old BIOS, and went ahead with the upgrade.

I'd read somewhere that their voltages were getting a little on the high side so I have been checking mine to make sure they're not going too high but I think they are.

Idle - bearing in mind that I have 4 screens - shows 1.16V on CoreTemp but 1.26V on a windows Gadget I have. Now, I'd be inclined to trust CoreTemp over a gadget, however, while running furmark, I still see 1.26V on the gadget, but CoreTemp decreases to 1.09V... This seems very odd, is this correct, or is there an issue?


----------

